# فضيحة قناة الجزيرة 4 فبراير 2011



## اوريجانوس المصري (4 فبراير 2011)

*عاجل جدا مصور فيديو : فضيحة قناة الجزيرة 4 فبراير 2011 تنشر على موقعها اعلان بعنوان " معاً لإسقاط مصر "








[YOUTUBE]44LN5-_gvpo&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 فبراير 2011)

*بالفعل شعار مستفز جدا وبيؤكد على حقيقة هذه القناة الســــــــــــافلة*


----------



## Desert Rose (4 فبراير 2011)

*قناة مستفزة عايزة الحرق *


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (4 فبراير 2011)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> *بالفعل شعار مستفز جدا وبيؤكد على حقيقة هذه القناة الســــــــــــافلة*




*ياريت الناس كلها تعرف الحقيقة بس بعد اية ما خلاص *


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (4 فبراير 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *قناة مستفزة عايزة الحرق *



*علشان نعرف من هم العرب عاوزين اية من مصر*


----------



## Desert Rose (4 فبراير 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *علشان نعرف من هم العرب عاوزين اية من مصر*



*هههههه العرب ؟معروف هما عايزين ايه بتوع البترودولار 
عايزين يجيبوا مصر ورا عشان نخيب خيبتهم 
امته النفط يخلص عشان نعرف مين هو الخليج على حقيقته
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 فبراير 2011)

*تطور الخبر:موقع قناة الجزيرة الإخبـــــــــــــــــــــارى يعلن إختراقها من قبل مجهولين لوضع الشعار 
لتشويه تغطيتها الإعلاميه.
*


----------



## القسيس محمد (4 فبراير 2011)

فعلا تم اختراق موقع الجزيرة 
من قبل قراصنه​


----------



## tasoni queena (4 فبراير 2011)

يا جماعة احنا امة عربية

ولازم كلنا نبقى ايد واحدة هههههههههه

والجزيرة بتطبق النظام ده


----------



## Desert Rose (4 فبراير 2011)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> *تطور الخبر:موقع قناة الجزيرة الإخبـــــــــــــــــــــارى يعلن إختراقها من قبل مجهولين لوضع الشعار
> لتشويه تغطيتها الإعلاميه.
> *



*هههههه ومين هيصدق القناة الكدابة ديه 

قال تشويه سمعتها قال ,ما هى مشوهه لوحدها ههههه
*


----------



## tasoni queena (4 فبراير 2011)

اخترقت او لم تخترق

وهل كنا ننتظهر هذه العبارة لكى نتحقق من انها معادية لمصر

ده كلام معروف ومن زمان​


----------



## النهيسى (4 فبراير 2011)

*شكرا جداااا
ربنا يبدد مشورتهم​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## bilseka (4 فبراير 2011)

الشعار اللى كتبينه معا لاسقاط مصر 
مع ان التظاهرات في التحرير تقول
اسقاط النظام 
نعم قناة متامرة خسيسة


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 فبراير 2011)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> *تطور الخبر:موقع قناة الجزيرة الإخبـــــــــــــــــــــارى يعلن إختراقها من قبل مجهولين لوضع الشعار
> لتشويه تغطيتها الإعلاميه.
> *



*إن كان العرب بلهاء فيصدقون تلك البلاهة فنحن بنعمة المسيح لسنا عرباً, بل مصريين

الجزيرة إيرانية التمويل سلفية التفكير*


----------



## johna&jesus (4 فبراير 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> يا جماعة احنا امة عربية
> 
> ولازم كلنا نبقى ايد واحدة هههههههههه
> 
> والجزيرة بتطبق النظام ده


 فعلا كلنا لازم نكون ايد واحد تضرب نفسها


----------



## The Antiochian (4 فبراير 2011)

*



هههههه ومين هيصدق القناة الكدابة ديه
قال تشويه سمعتها قال ,ما هى مشوهه لوحدها ههههه

أنقر للتوسيع...

**يا نانسي بفرض انها سيئة لدرجة أنها تريد ذلك فعلا ً*
*فهل يوجد غباء لهذه الدرجة لقول ذلك علنا ً مثلا ً ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## grges monir (4 فبراير 2011)

فناة الجزيرة اتخذت موقف هجومى تماما على مصر
لاتوجد حيادية
اذاعت خبر منذ قليل ان مخافظتى ( بنى سويف) خرج مئات الالاف للتظاهر ضد مبارك
ان قلت انا عايش فين شكيت بجد عشان مش حصلت مظاهرات عندنا غير باعداد قليلة جدا منها ماهو مؤيد ومنها ماهو معارض


----------



## MAJI (4 فبراير 2011)

الجزيرة وما ادراكم ما الجزيرة!!!!
عرفناها عند  وبعد سقوط النظام العراقي السابق
يبل سقوطه كانت تؤيد سقوطه وعندما سقط صارت تؤيد كل الارهابيات والتخريبات في العراق 
الخلاصة النهائية لهدفها هي تشجيع والتصفيق لصناعة الحروب وتدمير الدول
احدى فعالياتها التي شهدتها بنفسي انها اعلنت ان ما سمتها المقاومة وهي في الحقيقة التخريبية فجرت انابيب نفط واظهرت على شاشتها فلم يظهر انفجار هائل ملأ الشاشة بينما هو انبوب نفط صغير جدا وتمت معالجته بساعتين فقط 
ان دل هذا على شئ فانما يدل على انها عميلة لاسرائيل لانها الوحيدة المستفيدة من قلقلة اوضاع الدول العربية


----------



## ميرنا (4 فبراير 2011)

مش عارفة مش مصدقة انها اخترقت وحتى لو هصدق الاختراق مهى فعلا بتسعى لاسقاط مصر بكل خبر فاشل بتنشرة قناة فاشلة ولا ليها اى قيمة ولا اعتبار وكل يوم والتانى بتسقط اكثر


----------



## Huda Hassan (4 فبراير 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *قناة مستفزة عايزة الحرق *


 
لعلمكم واعتقد انكم تعلموا و متأكدين عن ماذا سوف اقول 
قناة الجزيرة هي القناة العربيه الوحيدة التي تنقل الحقائق كما هي ليس كما تريد الحكومات كما نرى في القناة الاولى المصريه التي مش عارفة هي بتضحك على مين؟؟؟ عماله تقول مافيش مضاهرات و ان الي في ميدان التحرير هما ناس مش مصريين ناس مش عارفه من دول عربيه و ناس من ايران ...... يعني اكثر من اثنين مليون مش مصرين هما دخلوا مصر ازاي .... نحن شعوب واعيه و متقفه و عيب قوي تتكلم معانا على اننا شعوب جهله و مفروض تتكلم معانا على اننا شعوب متعلمه و فهمه مش شعوب تنضحك عليه بهذا الكلام..... اتمنى ان تسمعوا ولو لمدة نصف ساعه القناة المصريه بتعرفوا في ذلك الوقت اهميه و مصداقيه قناة الجزيرة  خاصه في الدول العربيه التي يتعرض شعوبها الى حروب معنويه و فكريه ووو من اجل جعلنا شعوب لا تفهم و شعوب جهله لهذا السبب تجد اغلب ان لم يكن كل الحكومات العربيه تحارب قناة الجزيرة لانها تنقل لنا الحقائق التي لا تريد الحكومات ان تعرفها الشعوب حتى تضل مناصرة لها  ..... لهذا نحن الشعوب العربيه مازلنا من دول العالم الثالث 
العجيب انكم انتم من تريدو ان نضل في جهلنا و نضل في قوقعه الاعلام العربي البعيد عن الحقائق و التي تنقل لنا ما يريدو الحكام العرب ان نراة فقط

و على العموم الكل يعلم ان الجزيرة نت تعرضت لاختراق و اعتقد انه من الغباء ان تعتقدو ان  الجزيرة  تعمل مثل هذا المنشور على صفحتها 

تمكن فنيو الجزيرة نت من صد محاولة اختراق للموقع من قبل قراصنة صباح اليوم. بدأت محاولة الاختراق تحديدا من الساعة السابعة إلا ربعا وحتى التاسعة صباحا بتوقيت الدوحة. 
القراصنة تمكنوا من اختراق نظام الإعلانات في موقع الجزيرة نت فترة وجيزة قبل أن يتمكن الفنيون من التغلب على الاختراق. 
إدارة الجزيرة نت وفي خلال الفترة التي نجح فيها القراصنة في اختراق الموقع، أعطت تعليماتها للفنيين بإغلاق الموقع في حال عدم تمكنهم من التغلب على الاختراق نظرا لحساسية العمل التخريبي الذي قام به القراصنة، إلا أن الفنيين تمكنوا من صد الهجوم في النهاية ولله الحمد.
وقد نشر القراصنة إعلانا مسيئا يحمل عنوان "معا لإسقاط مصر"، وربطوه بمواد مزعومة وزعت قبل أيام بالقاهرة ونسبت لتسريبات ويكيليكس زورا، ليعطوا انطباعا بأن الجزيرة تساهم في خطة واسعة في سياق ما يحدث في مصر، وهو ما نفته شبكة الجزيرة جملة وتفصيلا، ونجدد نفيه بالمناسبة.
وفي اليوم نفسه تمكن فنيو الجزيرة من إفشال محاولتي اختراق قويتين، إحداهما كان مصدرها من مصر والثانية كانت من ألمانيا، وكان الهدف المشترك بينهما هو دخول قواعد بيانات الموقع واستبدال بيانات خاطئة منها.
وقد تمكنت الجهات الفنية من التصدي لعشرات محاولات الاختراق هذه الأيام، وآخرها محاولات اليوم التي يحتاج تحديد مصدرها إلى بعض الوقت، علما بأن الأيام السابقة شهدت هجمات لقراصنة كان مصدرها مصر والأراضي الفلسطينية وإسرائيل والمجر والمغرب وغيرها، وكلها استهدفت حجب الموقع أو وضع مواد عليه كما وقع اليوم، إلا أن الاحتياطات التي يتخذها الموقع والتي تتبع آخر ما توصلت إليه التكنولوجيا قد نجحت في صد جميع الهجمات. 
ويأتي هذا الاختراق والمحاولات الفاشلة في سياق تشويه تغطية شبكة الجزيرة لمجمل الأحداث العربية وخاصة في تونس ومصر ووثائق مفاوضات السلطة الفلسطينية مع إسرائيل.
والجزيرة نت إذ تعتذر لزوارها الكرام عن هذا الخلل الذي ظهر بالموقع اليوم، تبرئ ذمتها أمامهم من أي مادة لا تتوافق مع سياسات الموقع المعتمدة التي كانت ظاهرة لهم في التوقيت المحدد.
وتود الجزيرة نت بالمناسبة أن تؤكد على الخط التحريري للموقع وهو الخط الذي يلتزم المهنية والاحتراف ويبتعد عما عدا ذلك، فلم يكسب الموقعُ الذي تضاعف زواره خلال الأيام الماضية أكثر من 2500% منزلته إلا بفضل رصانته واتزانه ومهنيته العالية، وهي أمور سنظل محافظين عليها ولن تخضعنا لمخالفتها أي ممارسات أو تحديات، ولن نحيد عنها مهما كانت التضحيات.
إن شبكة الجزيرة التي منع مراسلوها وأغلق مكتبها في مصر بل وألغيت تردداتها على القمر الصناعي من قبل شركة نايل سات، لن تخضع للترهيب ولا الترغيب ولن تخون أمانة المهنة، ولن تتعدى على أي حقوق مصونة وأولها احترام مصر وأهل مصر بعيدا عن أي ديماغوجيا أو مساومات.
وستظل الشبكة -والموقع من ضمنها- ملتزمة بالخط التحريري وميثاق الشرف المهني، وهو أمر لا محيد عنه واتجاه لا صارف عنه. 
http://www.aljazeera.net/NR/exeres/1E9CAA58-363D-4C26-A269-1744FCF2F88E.htm#

ولن ننساق للرد على تشويش بعض الجهات التي تقوم بحملة تشويه، نكل إلى زوارنا ومشاهدينا الحكم عليها، ونعتذر مجددا عن أي خلل، وسنظل محافظين على رسالتنا.

​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (4 فبراير 2011)

هى ديه أمنية العرب


----------



## Desert Rose (4 فبراير 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *يا نانسي بفرض انها سيئة لدرجة أنها تريد ذلك فعلا ً*
> *فهل يوجد غباء لهذه الدرجة لقول ذلك علنا ً مثلا ً ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



*لالالا هو لايوجد فرض هى تريد ذلك فعلا ده اكيد حتى المزيعين المصريين الى بيشتغلوا فيها كلهم خانوا مصر زى احمد منصور 

ههههه الكداب بيبقى غبى 
*


----------



## Desert Rose (4 فبراير 2011)

Huda Hassan قال:


> لعلمكم واعتقد انكم تعلموا و متأكدين عن ماذا سوف اقول
> قناة الجزيرة هي القناة العربيه الوحيدة التي تنقل الحقائق كما هي ليس كما تريد الحكومات



*حبيبتى هدى حسان ,قناة الجزيرة تنقل الحقائق ؟؟؟؟؟
حبيبتى لا قناة الجزيرة الخاينه تنقل الحقائق ولا الاعلام المصرى 

صراحة لايوجد اعلام عربى واحد ينقل الحقائق بمصداقية كاملة هذة طبيعة وحقيقة الاعلام العربى للاسف الذى يتميز بالكدب وتشويه الحقائق 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 فبراير 2011)

> قناة الجزيرة هي القناة العربيه الوحيدة التي تنقل الحقائق كما هي




*خيانة بلدكم ليست جديدة عليكم ..... ومع هذا لن نحجر على رأيك ليكون شاهد لأجيال نظيفة ستأتى قريبا*


----------



## Eva Maria (4 فبراير 2011)

*نقلاً عن موقع الجزيرة:

اختراق الجزيرة نت لتشويه تغطية مصر  


تمكن قراصنة فجر اليوم من اختراق القسم المخصص لصفحة الإعلانات في موقع الجزيرة نت بهدف تشويه تغطية شبكة الجزيرة للأحداث الجارية بمصر.

ونشر القراصنة إعلانا مسيئا يحمل عنوان "معا لإسقاط مصر" في محاولة لتشويه تغطية شبكة الجزيرة للأحداث الجارية في مصر. وقد تمكنت الجهات التقنية في الشبكة من السيطرة على ما حدث وتتبّع مصدر القرصنة وإعادة وضع الموقع إلى ما كان عليه.

ويؤكد موقع الجزيرة نت التزامه بسياسة شبكة الجزيرة في تغطيتها للأحداث في مصر بكل مهنية.

وكان الموقع نجح قبل أيام في صد محاولات اختراق متعددة من مصادر مختلفة دولية وعربية وإسرائيلية.

وأكدت الشركة التي تقدم خدمات الدعم الفني للموقع أنه تعرض لعدة محاولات قرصنة من إسرائيل والبرتغال والمغرب، دون أن يؤثر ذلك على الموقع الذي يتمتع بتطبيقات حماية لقواعد البيانات الموجودة فيه.

كما نجح موقع الجزيرة نت قبل ذلك في التصدي لمحاولات اختراق تمت من مصدرين مختلفين بالعالم العربي أحدهما بالاراضي الفلسطينية.

ووفق تقرير الشركة التي تقدم خدمات الدعم الفني للموقع فإن محاولات القرصنة تمت من خلال خبرين هما بعنوان (احتجاجات "الغضب" تتواصل بمصر) و(السلطة طبقت خطة بريطانية بغزة).

يأتي هذه التطور بينما أشارت مواقع مختصة في رصد متابعة الجمهور للمواقع على شبكة الإنترنت إلى أن جمهور موقع شبكة الجزيرة (الجزيرة نت) تضاعف الأيام الماضية بنسبة 2500% مستفيدا من تغطية الشبكة للأحداث في مصر.

وعزت هذه الزيادة الكبيرة إلى أهمية ما يحدث في مصر على المستوى العالمي، وسعى عدد كبير من الناس للبحث عن معلومات فورية حول الوضع في هذا البلد، مما جعلهم يلجؤون إلى موقع الجزيرة على شبكة الإنترنت.

ومنعت السلطات المصرية بث قناة الجزيرة على قمر نايل سات المملوك للحكومة المصرية، بعد ساعات على منع القناة من العمل في مصر يوم الأحد الماضي وإلغاء التراخيص وسحب البطاقات الممنوحة لجميع العاملين بها.

وردت الجزيرة على ذلك بالتأكيد أن قرار السلطات في القاهرة يهدف إلى إسكات الشعب، ووعدت بمواصلة تغطيتها "المعمقة والشاملة" للأحداث بهذا البلد.

واعتبرت الجزيرة أن "إغلاق مكتب الجزيرة في القاهرة بمثابة آخر التحركات، وليست الأخيرة التي قامت بها السلطات المصرية في محاولتها لمنع تدفق المعلومات لمواطني مصر وباقي دول العالم. ولكن هذه المحاولة لن تثنينا عن عزمنا".

وأصبحت الشبكة مصدرا رئيسيا للمعلومات حول الأحداث الجارية في مصر, رغم قيام السلطات المصرية بإيقاف ستة من صحفيي الشبكة لمنعهم من تغطية الأحداث لفترة وجيزة قبل الإفراج عنهم.

من جهته أورد موقع أليكسا المختص في متابعة ترتيب المواقع العالمية على شبكة الإنترنت أن موقع الجزيرة نت على الشبكة العنكبوتية أصبح يحتل الموقع 584 على المستوى العالمي لمواقع الإنترنت.

http://www.aljazeera.net/NR/exeres/07E58207-E080-414F-9C52-5C7D57CB6205.htm

*


----------



## Eva Maria (4 فبراير 2011)

*ههههههه يعني يا جماعة بالعقل والمنطق وبغض النظر عن اجندة الجزيرة 

هل ممكن أن تعلن الجزيرة موقفاً فاضحاً  يضرها ويشوه صورتها هكذا ؟ 

بالعقل 

الا نظام مبارك الساقط والمنحط كان من الغباء بحيث يشن حملات تشويه لكل من يعرض رأياً آخراً 


من يرسل البلطجية الى ميدان حيث المتظاهرين ؟ يقتلونهم ويهاجموهم مثل الهمج 

اوليس نظام مبارك واعوانه وأذنابه ؟ 

*


----------



## Desert Rose (4 فبراير 2011)

Eva Maria قال:


> *ههههههه يعني يا جماعة بالعقل والمنطق وبغض النظر عن اجندة الجزيرة
> 
> هل ممكن أن تعلن الجزيرة موقفاً فاضحاً  يضرها ويشوه صورتها هكذا ؟
> 
> ...




*حبيبتى ماريا اى كان الى حصل اختراق ولا ما اختراق احنا بنتكلم عن حقيقة قناة الجزيرة بغض النظر عن اذا كانوا اخترقوها ولا لا 
هى بأختراق او من غيره قناة خاينه وكدابة ومهيجة ضد مصر 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 فبراير 2011)

Eva Maria قال:


> *
> 
> من يرسل البلطجية الى ميدان حيث المتظاهرين ؟ يقتلونهم ويهاجموهم مثل الهمج
> 
> ...



*كلا ليس مبارك لأن ذلك ليس من مصلحته

لكنهم أعوان حبيب العادلى والأخوان المسلمين وبلطجية حماس وإيران

الأول لأنه وَضع فى صفيحة القمامة

والثانى والثالث والرابع تحالف شيطانى للوثب على النتائج .... فتاريخهم جميعهم حقير ومعروف *


----------



## abokaf2020 (4 فبراير 2011)

صدقوني حرام اللي بيحصل جزيرة ايه وبتاع ايه متشوفوا حال البلد شويه


----------



## Eva Maria (4 فبراير 2011)

*


Nancy2 قال:






حبيبتى ماريا اى كان الى حصل اختراق ولا ما اختراق احنا بنتكلم عن حقيقة قناة الجزيرة بغض النظر عن اذا كانوا اخترقوها ولا لا 
هى بأختراق او من غيره قناة خاينه وكدابة ومهيجة ضد مصر 


أنقر للتوسيع...


حبيبتي نانسي لا تخبريني عن ماذا تتحدثون 
فانا أستطيع القراءة 
والعنوان واضح 

وهو عن فضيحة الجزيرة وتصديق شيء لا يمكن تصديقه 


وانا قلت بغض النظر عن اجندة الجزيرة فلا يمكن أن تعلن الجزيرة شيء سخيف كهذا 

كما انني كنت أشاهد القناة عندما أعلنت المذيعة عن اختراق الموقع من قبل قراصنة بهدف تشويه 

فكيف ستعلن عن امر كهذا  في الموقع ثم تعلن عن أختراق الموقع من قبل القراصنة في نفس الوقت 

لذلك من المصداقية والمسؤولية ان يتم تعديل عنوان الموضوع أو حذفه 

فهذه ليست فضيحة للجزيرة ولا يحزنون بما ان القناة أعلنت في نفس الوقت أن هذه فعلة قراصنة أنترنت
*


----------



## HappyButterfly (4 فبراير 2011)

*من زمان عارفين انها بتكره مصر
وان كان بان دلوقتى اوى
قناة كدابة وبتحب تقوم الدنيا
*​


----------



## Eva Maria (4 فبراير 2011)

*


صوت صارخ قال:





كلا ليس مبارك لأن ذلك ليس من مصلحته

لكنهم أعوان حبيب العادلى والأخوان المسلمين وبلطجية حماس وإيران

الأول لأنه وَضع فى صفيحة القمامة

والثانى والثالث والرابع تحالف شيطانى للوثب على النتائج .... فتاريخهم جميعهم حقير ومعروف 

أنقر للتوسيع...


حبيب العادلي كان جزءاً من نظام مبارك, الذي كان ليتمتع حتى الان بالنفوذ في ظل مباركة نظام مبارك لولا ثورة مصر العظيمة, ثورة الشباب المصري النقية والتي في طريقها للقضاء على الفساد  

اما بالنسبة لحماس وايران فالنظرية التي يدعيها نظام مبارك بانهم ضمن المتظاهرين وليس البلطجية.

ومنذ متى حماس في مصر بالالاف 

الفلسطينيين الذين هربوا من سجون مصر هربوا بأسرع وقت ممكن الى غزة قبل الامساك بهم 

كما ان المتظاهرين امسكو ببلطجية يحملون معهم بطاقات أمن وشرطة.

وماذا عن المتظاهرين الذين ساعدوا في تزوير الانتخابات ؟ 
هل كانوا حماس او ايرانيين أيضاً ؟
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 فبراير 2011)

*بصرف النظر عن حقيقة وجود اختراق ام هى مجرد حجه لاظهار النوايا الخبيثه لهذه القناه ولبلدها الضئيل حجماً وشأناً
قناة الجزيره قناه مغرضه تهدف للاثاره واشعال النيران باخبارها التى تم اتثبات ان معظمها هو محض خيال مريض وكل هذا على حساب وطن عظيم وسيظل عظيم رغم انف اى حاقد 
ما يحدث  فى مصر الان ليس انهيار ولكنها ثورة تصحيح لها ثمن مستعدون لدفعه لكى نعود اعظم مما كنا 
ونشكر ربنا اصبح هناك وعى عند الاغلبيه وأصبحت الناس تفرق جيداً بين الحق والباطل الا قله لهم اغراض ودوافع ولكنهم لا يمثلون لنا اى شىء وكل ما يهم الان ان هذه القناه فقدت مصداقيتها وللابد عند الاغلبيه من الشعب *


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (5 فبراير 2011)

+++ إن قالوا أن هذا ليس شعارهم ، فإنهم كاذبون ، لأن هذا هو فعلياً هدف كل برامجهم : إسقاط مصر
فالعنوان هو تعبير عن حالة حاصلة فعلاً 

+++ وإن قالوا أن أحداً إخترقهم ، فعليهم إثبات ذلك ، بتقرير من جهة محايدة ، تملك القدرة العلمية للتحقق من حدوث إختراق فعلاً ، وبالتالى تستطيع تحديد مصدره
++++ وإلاَّ ، فإنها :

*التقيـِّــة​*، وما أدراك ما هى التقية


----------

